# gnomebaker non mi trova device [risolto]

## tizio

salve a tutti,

ho un masterizzatore esterno della LG, che funziona e viene visto da dmesg come /dev/sr0...

ho gia provato a masterizzare con gnomebaker e funziona perfettamente.. il problema e' che devo sempre aggiungere dal menu opzioni il device a mano perche non viene visto automaticamente.

anche se lo aggiungo a mano se chiudo e riapro gnomebaker non me lo tiene salvato.

e' una scocciatura piu che un problema... ma se a qualcuno e' successa la stessa cosa magari mi puo aiutare..

grazie a tutti e buone feste!!!

----------

## gutter

Potresti pensare di usare udev per crearti un link simbolico a quel device. 

Se cerchi nel forum dovresti trovare un poco di esempi.

----------

## .:chrome:.

se te lo vede come sr0 stai usando l'emilazione IDE-SCSI, che è deprecata da quando è uscito il kernel 2.6.1

prova a usare il trasport ATAPI

----------

## tizio

 *.:chrome:. wrote:*   

> se te lo vede come sr0 stai usando l'emilazione IDE-SCSI, che è deprecata da quando è uscito il kernel 2.6.1
> 
> prova a usare il trasport ATAPI

 

nel kernel sono gia build-in queste voci:

```

ATA/ATAPI/MFR/RLL support  

include IDE/ATAPI CDROM support

```

devo abilitarne altre? o disabilitare qualcosa?

grazie ancora

----------

## .:chrome:.

devi disabilitare la voce CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDESCSI

----------

## tizio

 *.:chrome:. wrote:*   

> devi disabilitare la voce CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDESCSI

 

fatto, ricompilato kernel, aggiornato lilo e riavviato..

me lo vede sempre sr0 e gnomebaker continua a non rilevarlo..

----------

## .:chrome:.

ma non è possibile.

sr* sono i device ATAPI visti in emulazione IDE-SCSI

per farlo funzionare dovresti vederlo come hd*, come se fosse un hard disk

----------

## tizio

 *.:chrome:. wrote:*   

> ma non è possibile.
> 
> sr* sono i device ATAPI visti in emulazione IDE-SCSI
> 
> per farlo funzionare dovresti vederlo come hd*, come se fosse un hard disk

 

non so cosa dirti..

a me legge perfettamente col solito mount -t iso9660 /dev/sr0 /mnt/dvd

e riesco a masterizzare se imposto a mano /dev/sr0 in gnomebaker

udev e hotplug sono aggiornati all'ultima versione stabile

questo e' il /var/log/messages quando lo attacco

```

Dec 26 00:26:41 tizio kernel: usb 1-2: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 4

Dec 26 00:26:41 tizio kernel: usb 1-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

Dec 26 00:26:41 tizio kernel: scsi1 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

Dec 26 00:26:46 tizio kernel:   Vendor: HL-DT-ST  Model: DVDRAM GSA-E10N   Rev: JE06

Dec 26 00:26:46 tizio kernel:   Type:   CD-ROM                             ANSI SCSI revision: 00

Dec 26 00:26:46 tizio kernel: sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 125x/125x writer dvd-ram cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

Dec 26 00:26:46 tizio scsi.agent[7300]: cdrom at /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:03.3/usb1/1-2/1-2:1.0/host1/target1:0:0/1:0:0:0

```

comunque grazie ancora e buon natale!

----------

## gutter

 *.:chrome:. wrote:*   

> ma non è possibile.
> 
> sr* sono i device ATAPI visti in emulazione IDE-SCSI
> 
> per farlo funzionare dovresti vederlo come hd*, come se fosse un hard disk

 

Credo sia corretto dal momento che il suo è masterizzatore esterno USB.

----------

## Elbryan

Ho il tuo stesso problema.

Risolto utilizzando k3b in quanto gnomebaker secondo me è una ciofeca  :Razz: 

----------

## tizio

 *Elbryan wrote:*   

> Ho il tuo stesso problema.
> 
> Risolto utilizzando k3b in quanto gnomebaker secondo me è una ciofeca 

 

 :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

ho tolto qualsiasi dipendenza di kdelibs o kdearts o kde*.. e non ci tengo a tornare indietro..   :Laughing: 

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *Elbryan wrote:*   

> Risolto utilizzando k3b in quanto gnomebaker secondo me è una ciofeca

 

già. peccato che entrambi siano solo un front-end allo stesso identico programma.

credo che questo sia sufficiente a commentare il tuo intervento

----------

## Elbryan

 *.:chrome:. wrote:*   

>  *Elbryan wrote:*   Risolto utilizzando k3b in quanto gnomebaker secondo me è una ciofeca 
> 
> già. peccato che entrambi siano solo un front-end allo stesso identico programma.
> 
> credo che questo sia sufficiente a commentare il tuo intervento

 

La tua affermazione suona tipo: "se 2 programmi fanno da gui ad un programma da console per forza devono essere uguali e funzionare allo stesso modo".

Io in gnomebaker dovevo aggiungere il mio drive, k3b lo rileva da solo.. magia? Forse uno è scriptato meglio?

IMHO è meglio k3b.. poi se gnomebaker fa da front-end come lui allora dev'essere per forza uguale .. mh si mhmh

(Non volevo dirtelo ma la storia: "rilevo le tue periferiche" non c'entra una mazza con cdrecord)

Comunque volendo dare una mano ho trovato questi 3 warning (di cui uno fatale).

```

** (gnomebaker:16165): WARNING **: gbcommon_get_file_as_list - Failed to get contents of file [/proc/scsi/sg/devices]

** (gnomebaker:16165): WARNING **: devices_get_scsi_device - Failed to open /proc/scsi/sg/devices

** (gnomebaker:16165): CRITICAL **: devices_add_device: assertion `device_name != NULL' failed

```

Questo dopo aver emerso la versione unstable di gnomebaker (0.6.1).

Addirittura crasha e non si può manco più entrare nelle preferenze.

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *Elbryan wrote:*   

> Non volevo dirtelo ma la storia: "rilevo le tue periferiche" non c'entra una mazza con cdrecord

 

non volevo dirtelo ma hai scritto un mucchio di inesattezze (questa, poi, era una castroneria mostruosa) e questo dice tutto sulla tua preparazione.

non mi va di cadere nel flame, se vuoi farlo tu fai pure; ti pregherei solamente di non sbandierare informazioni false o incomplete come la verità assoluta: c'è gente che sul forum cerca anche di imparare qualcosa e risposte come le tue danneggiano queste persone

----------

## tizio

 *Elbryan wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Comunque volendo dare una mano ho trovato questi 3 warning (di cui uno fatale).
> 
> ```
> ...

 

io con l'ultima stabile (0.5.1-r2) ottengo:

```

(gnomebaker:17648): GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manager:

Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed.

** (gnomebaker:17648): CRITICAL **: Failed to get contents of file [/proc/scsi/sg/devices]

** (gnomebaker:17648): CRITICAL **: Failed to open /proc/scsi/sg/devices

** (gnomebaker:17648): CRITICAL **: devices_add_device: assertion `devicename != NULL' failed

```

pero non crasha e l'errore sembra essere su sg quando il mio masterizzatore e' sr...

----------

## .:chrome:.

domanda stupida: hai caricato il modulo sg?

----------

## Elbryan

 *.:chrome:. wrote:*   

>  *Elbryan wrote:*   Non volevo dirtelo ma la storia: "rilevo le tue periferiche" non c'entra una mazza con cdrecord 
> 
> non volevo dirtelo ma hai scritto un mucchio di inesattezze (questa, poi, era una castroneria mostruosa) e questo dice tutto sulla tua preparazione.
> 
> non mi va di cadere nel flame, se vuoi farlo tu fai pure; ti pregherei solamente di non sbandierare informazioni false o incomplete come la verità assoluta: c'è gente che sul forum cerca anche di imparare qualcosa e risposte come le tue danneggiano queste persone

 

look at here..

Allora partiamo col presupposto che cdrecord rilevi le mie periferiche per gnomebaker:

```

tux ~ # cdrecord dev=ATAPI -scanbus

Cdrecord-ProDVD-Clone 2.01.01a10 (i686-pc-linux-gnu) Copyright (C) 1995-2006 Jörg Schilling

scsidev: 'ATAPI'

devname: 'ATAPI'

scsibus: -2 target: -2 lun: -2

Warning: Using ATA Packet interface.

Warning: The related Linux kernel interface code seems to be unmaintained.

Warning: There is absolutely NO DMA, operations thus are slow.

Using libscg version 'schily-0.8'.

scsibus0:

        0,0,0     0) 'SONY    ' 'DVD+-RW DW-Q58A ' 'UDS2' Removable CD-ROM

        0,1,0     1) *

        0,2,0     2) *

        0,3,0     3) *

        0,4,0     4) *

        0,5,0     5) *

        0,6,0     6) *

        0,7,0     7) *

```

Il mio drive è presente ciò significa che dovrebbe essere visto ..

Morale della favola? Lo "0,0,0" è il mio atapi ..

Quanto ci vorrebbe a prendere questi valori ed utilizzarli?

K3b lo fa gnomebaker no .. cosa significa?

Che gnomebaker utilizza un altro sistema per rilevare le periferiche..

----------

## tizio

 *.:chrome:. wrote:*   

> domanda stupida: hai caricato il modulo sg?

 

no.. e neanche compilato visto che "modprobe sg" mi restituisce un "FATAL: module sg not found"

ma dici che e' necessario? anche se il mio masterizzatore viene visto come /dev/sr0 ?

e se si, dove lo trovo? che voce e' nella configurazione del kernel?

----------

## Elbryan

 *tizio wrote:*   

>  *.:chrome:. wrote:*   domanda stupida: hai caricato il modulo sg? 
> 
> no.. e neanche compilato visto che "modprobe sg" mi restituisce un "FATAL: module sg not found"
> 
> ma dici che e' necessario? anche se il mio masterizzatore viene visto come /dev/sr0 ?
> ...

 

magari prima abilita ste cose nel kernel:

```

 Device Drivers -> ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support ->

 [*] ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support

 [*] Enhanced IDE/MFM/RLL disk/cdrom/tape/floppy support

 [*] Include IDE/ATAPI CDROM support

 [*] SCSI emulation support

 [*] generic/default IDE chipset support

```

----------

## .:chrome:.

certo che ti serve. sg sta per SCSI-Generic. vedi tu

almeno una volta messo il modulo, se ancora non va, si può escludere un errore di configurazione del sototsistema SCSI e si può iniziare a salire verso l'alto

@Elbryan:

per favore, falla finita. se proprio vuoi postare cerca di risolvere il problema di tizio

se solo ti fossi degnato di andare a leggere sul sito del progetto ti saresti reso conto di essere nel torto.

non ho nemmeno voglia di stare ad elencare gli errori che hai commesso nei tuoi post.

----------

## tizio

 *Elbryan wrote:*   

> 
> 
> magari prima abilita ste cose nel kernel:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

sono gia tutte abilitate, tranne SCSI emulation support che l'ho appena tolta come consigliato da chrome..

ma anche quando era abilitata il problema era lo stesso

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *tizio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
>  [*] generic/default IDE chipset support
> ...

 

sono gia tutte abilitate[/quote]

allora vuol dire che è già presente sg.

dal tuo utente riesci a leggere in /proc/scsi/sg?

----------

## tizio

 *.:chrome:. wrote:*   

> certo che ti serve. sg sta per SCSI-Generic. vedi tu
> 
> almeno una volta messo il modulo, se ancora non va, si può escludere un errore di configurazione del sototsistema SCSI e si può iniziare a salire verso l'alto
> 
> 

 

quindi la relativa voce nel kernel dovrebbe essere CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG giusto?

ora provo poi vi faccio sapere

grazie ancora a entrambi

----------

## Elbryan

Perché ora ho abilitato tutte quelle e da sony, cdrecord, lo vede come hitachi ora (mentre k3b sempre come sony) :Razz: 

le magiee di linux *__*

PS: Nella wiki del mio notebook

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  Internal DVD+/-RW Drive
> 
> It works with the "sr_mod" kernel module. 
> ...

 Last edited by Elbryan on Wed Dec 27, 2006 12:09 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## tizio

 *.:chrome:. wrote:*   

> 
> 
> dal tuo utente riesci a leggere in /proc/scsi/sg?

 

```

root:/proc# ls scsi

ls: impossibile accedere a scsi: No such file or directory

```

no...

come ti dicevo in Device driver -> Scsi device support 

la voce SCSI generic support e' disabilitata...

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *Elbryan wrote:*   

> Perché ora ho abilitato tutte quelle e da sony, cdrecord, lo vede come hitachi ora

 

perché Sony e Hitachi fanno parte dello stesso consorzio, per quanto riguarda i CDR

@tizio:

sorry. devi compilare sg

----------

## Elbryan

 *.:chrome:. wrote:*   

>  *Elbryan wrote:*   Perché ora ho abilitato tutte quelle e da sony, cdrecord, lo vede come hitachi ora 
> 
> perché Sony e Hitachi fanno parte dello stesso consorzio, per quanto riguarda i CDR
> 
> @tizio:
> ...

 

Capisco ..

Comunque se è come penso io .. non è selezionabile..

Ora faccio un tentativo e se va bene ti posto il resoconto.

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *Elbryan wrote:*   

> Comunque se è come penso io .. non è selezionabile..

 

che te ne frega? implementano lo stesso set di comandi, quindi non ha importanza il vendor reale, ma il set di comandi implementato

finché si sbaglia a dirti Sony, invece che Hitachi o viceversa, non è un problema. l'importante è che non salti fuori Matsushita o Philips (ma non succederà)

----------

## tizio

ho abilitato SCSI generic support (CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG)..

nulla e' cambiato.. me lo vede sempre sr0, gnomebaker se ne sbatte e non ho la directory /proc/scsi...

@.:chrome:.

come?

----------

## Elbryan

 *.:chrome:. wrote:*   

>  *Elbryan wrote:*   Comunque se è come penso io .. non è selezionabile.. 
> 
> che te ne frega? implementano lo stesso set di comandi, quindi non ha importanza il vendor reale, ma il set di comandi implementato
> 
> finché si sbaglia a dirti Sony, invece che Hitachi o viceversa, non è un problema. l'importante è che non salti fuori Matsushita o Philips (ma non succederà)

 

Noo intendevo dire questo.

```

  │ │--- SCSI device support                                              │ │  

  │ │[ ]   legacy /proc/scsi/ support                                     │ │  

  │ │---   SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM) 

```

SCSI device support non so se è il titoletto oppure non è selezionabile per altri motivi  :Smile: 

----------

## .:chrome:.

calma e sangue freddo

senza sg non funziona una mazza.

hai ricompilato il kernel. riavviato? oppure se hai compilato come modulo, l'hai caricato?

quando hai sg, ti serve anche sr, per usare il CD SCSI.

a te serve che ci sia la directory /proc/scsi/sg e quella non può non esserci se sg è caricato. c'è qualcosa che non va!

----------

## Elbryan

Uhm  .. io son riuscito a farlo funzionare ma lo vede ora /dev/hdc ..

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *Elbryan wrote:*   

> SCSI device support non so se è il titoletto oppure non è selezionabile per altri motivi 

 

ah scusa... eccheccacchio, non avevo capito

è un'opzione che puoi scegliere.

quando te lo visualizza così, significa che la scelta è disabilitata perché hai selezionato qualcosa da qui SCSI device support dipende, e non te lo lascia deselezionare finché non deselezioni la sua dipendenza.

è incredibile quanto riesca ad esprimermi male, a volte. spero di essere riuscito a farmi capire

 *Quote:*   

> hdc

 

strano, perché se è esterno USB anche il tuo dovrebbe essere visto come unità SCSI, salvo novità negli ultimi kernel che mi sono allegramente passate sotto il naso senza che le vedessi...

comunque se funziona, una parte del problema è risolto... ora tocca a tizio

----------

## Elbryan

 *.:chrome:. wrote:*   

>  *Elbryan wrote:*   SCSI device support non so se è il titoletto oppure non è selezionabile per altri motivi  
> 
> ah scusa... eccheccacchio, non avevo capito
> 
> è un'opzione che puoi scegliere.
> ...

 

il mio è interno  :Razz:  non esterno .. però avevo il suo stesso identico problema..

in quanto all'esprimerti, credo che in 4,5k post tuoi sia io quello che debba usare più caratteri  :Very Happy: 

Tornando a tizio.. fammi sti 2 comandi:

```

grep -i sr /usr/src/linux/.confi

```

```

grep -i sg /usr/src/linux/.config

```

Last edited by Elbryan on Wed Dec 27, 2006 12:28 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## tizio

 *Elbryan wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
>   │ │--- SCSI device support                                              │ │  
> ...

 

bingo!

abilitato "legacy /proc/scsi/ support" ora ho la dir /proc/scsi e gnomebaker me lo rileva subito (sempre come /dev/sr0)

grazie mille a entrambi!!

----------

## Elbryan

Bene.. non c'ho capito nu cazzo ma bene.

@chrome: meglio eseguire i tool di masterizzazione come root o no?

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *tizio wrote:*   

> abilitato "legacy /proc/scsi/ support"

 

legacy?

mi sono perso una puntata. ero convinto che bastasse SCSI support per avere /proc/scsi... va beh, meglio così

ricordati di cambiare il titolo al topic  :Wink: 

----------

